# OOC - Planescape: A Hopeless Beginning



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

_You awake on a cold, hard floor, with a headache and fuzzy memories of a very bad day indeed. The cell in which you lie is cramped and cold, and all around is an unnerving silence broken only by an unchanging, droning hum. The floor is vibrating ever so slightly, and there is a slight sense of motion, as of a ship in calm waters. Somehow these faint sense impressions seem oddly heightened, and even the drab metallic interior of the cell, and the unadorned corridor that can be seen through the bars, seem to press keenly on the senses. There are others here with you, a number of other slumped bodies littering the floor of the cell. Outside is a bored looking ogre guard, leaning idly against the wall with his unsheathed sword hanging loosely from one hand.

 The scene is unchanging for some time before gradually a subtle change in the ambient noise becomes apparent. Behind the droning that seems to emanate from beneath the floor is another frequency, a kind of high pitched whistling. It is quiet at first, barely audible, but it grows quickly in volume until even the half-asleep guard seems to notice it with some apparent alarm, looking round in fearful puzzlement for its source. It keeps growing in volume. There are other noises now, thumping from above that sounds like heavy, running footfalls. The ogre turns and begins to lope heavily down the corridor, but before he goes out of sight there is a sickening lurch and he is thrown from his feet. The whistling outside has become a scream, and it continues to rise to a crescendo that drowns out all other noise except for a hideous creaking snap as something structual gives way. 

 There is another lurch, much more violent than the first, and the shrieking cacophany outside cuts off suddenly. Then there is a last horrifying moment of motion, falling at a horribly uncontrolled speed, and a final jolt. Everything is chaos and pain for a brief moment as you are flung like a rag doll across the cell and then fall through space and land with a crushing thump, and then you find yourself lying on cold, dirty stone. Above you the scene is confusing, but slowly comes to make some kind of sense. You are lying amidst rubble at the bottom of a tall, imposing stone wall that rises for perhaps twenty feet before it is interrupted by the keel of the back half of a ship that appears to be embedded in it. Through a large hole where the hull has split in the bottom - or what is now the bottom, at any rate - can be seen the cell you were lying in just a few moments ago. 

 A small crowd of rather unavoury looking characters - mostly humans and tieflings - is already gathering rapidly around to stare down at you curiously._


  Captured by slavers, thrown through a colour pool in the middle of an Astral storm, and flung to earth somewhere unpleasant. All in a day's work.

 Who'd be a Planar traveller? Well, you guys, hopefully. 

 I'm looking for a number of players to torment entertain with fantastic and improbable Planar escapades. Much as I like the dark, politicking, byzantine side to Planescape, I'm going for something different here. The tone of the game will be pulpy action and swashbuckling adventure rather than dark intrigue. That's not to day there'll be no moral dilemmas or any of the rest of it - I'd never promise something like that  - but they won't be the focus. 

 So, guidelines for character creation. Starting level will be 8th. You have standard wealth for a character of that level - that's 27,000 gp. Spend it at character creation, but be aware that you won't actually start with it... you just escaped from a slaver ship after all. Don't worry though, you'll get a chance to get it back quickly enough. Characters will be rolled via the Grid Method at Invisible Castle. I'm sympathetic to the plight of players who roll truly terrible stats, so if you end up with a net modifier of +4 or less, or no one stat of 16 or better, I will allow you to reroll. HP will be average, so at even levels it will be half the maximum HD and at odd levels one point more than that (i.e. a Barbarian gets 12 at 1st level, 6 at 2nd, 7 at 3rd, 6 at 4th, and so on). ECL characters and monster progressions a la Savage Species are not only allowed, but positively encouraged.  

 Books I have: Core books, MMII and III, the Complete books, lots of FR books, the Eberron CS, BoED, BoVD, Planar Handbook, Manual of the Planes, Savage Species, and the Expanded Psionics Handbook. 

 Stuff from any of those is very likely to be okay, though I reserve the right to veto individual things like some of the feats and PrCs from BoED and VD. If you have any weird ideas for a PC and don't know how to make them work within the rules, run them by me. If the idea seems to be based around style or RP potential rather than just beating stuff up better, I'm very likely to work with you to find a way to implement it. 

 What I'm looking for in PCs: for this game, the main thing you need to have is a flair for the dramatic, or at least an aptitude for roleplaying that. I'm hoping for a troupe of flamboyant swashbuckling adventurers, not a bunch of stoic amnesiacs or haunted, monosyllabic lone wolves. 

 To the end of giving the game a swashbuckling feel, I'll be giving out bonuses (both XP bonuses and positive modifiers to your rolls) for well described and stylish actions. Think Exalted, if anybody has played that - same idea of rewarding cool stunts.

 Note, though, that when I say it's a swashbuckling game... that doesn't mean you need to play a Swashbuckler as per the class in Complete Warrior (though you can if you want). See dictionary.com - 

*Swashbuckler*
_n._

 1. A flamboyant swordsman or adventurer. 

 So there you have it. Swashbuckling is about flamboyant attitude, not getting an Int bonus to damage. 

 Recruiting for this game is now close, though I'm still accepting alts if anybody wants a place on the ever-growing list. 

Players:

AmorFati
Scotley
JimAde
Goddess FallenAngel
Tylermalan
Hypersmurf

 Alts: 
Deuce Traveler 
Sargon the Kassadian (?)
Shayuri
LogicsFate
Lobo Lurker
Keia


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 15, 2005)

I am, I am!   Interested, that is.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2005)

Closed recruiting!

...you tease.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm in for sure! Going to be away the next few hours, but I'll be posting the first draft of my character laster today. Will most likely aim for a melee character, most likely something from savage species!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool, good to have you guys on board. 

 And Shayuri, sorry about that, didn't mean to get you all excited for nothing.   But if more than two of the players who have so far expressed interest decide they don't have time, or don't like the direction I've taken the premise, you're in. So there's hope. 

 Oh, one thing I forgot to mention for when you come to make characters... obviously, whatever your character background is, the game starts with you having been recently captured by slavers. I don't mind how you get to that point - maybe an employer screwed you over and sold you into slavery, maybe they just happened by you while you were camping out... I don't mind. You can have been captured individually, or as a group - in which case obviously there needs to be some collaboration on backgrounds, and you'll presumably know each other beforehand. I'd love it if you guys did that, but it would of course mean a little coordination and extra effort. So it's up to you guys.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm definitely up for it if there's still a spot!  I haven't even read the blurb yet (have to run to a meeting) but I'm all about buckling the swash! 

I'll read and respond for real this afternoon.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, yes, closed recruiting, I know.

But could ya put up with anouther alt, just in case... three people don't make it


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

Of course! You're down as an alt.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 15, 2005)

thank you sir


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 15, 2005)

Another ALT request.   PM me if you need me.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

Heh.  Will do!


----------



## JimAde (Sep 15, 2005)

So, Eluvan, I'm thinking about an Aranea.  This critter has 3 HD and a +4 LA (Total ECL 7) and "casts spells as a 3rd level sorcerer".  If I take a level of sorcerer, would it stack?  Would I then cast as a 4th-level sorcerer, or just have lots of low-level slots?

Just a random idea that I'm not committed to.  If it's too odd just let me know.  Also, I was planning for the character to be of good alignment regardless of what type of creature it is.  Do you want to impose alignment restrictions?


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 15, 2005)

Interest still thoroughly expressed!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

This is Planescape. 

 So no, no alignment restrictions (the Planescape ethos takes them very much as guidelines rather than rules - even fiends and celestials can deviate from their natural alignments), and it wouldn't be too weird (no such thing as too weird for Planescape). 

 And yes, subsequent levels of sorceror would stack with your racial casting ability. So at level 8, with one level of sorceror, you'd have all the casting ability of a level 4 sorceror.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 15, 2005)

Eluvan,

[sblock]I've got an idea for a character that is all about improvisation - everything he uses is improvised from the environment around him, and not necessarily JUST in combat, but in almost every situation.  I also want him to be a weird race, but don't have access to Savage Species.  The books I DO have access to (in that regard) are Races of Faerun and DMs Guide II.  I think I just might need some help with what classes to take and things of that nature, though I was thinking possibly Bard with just the right feats.  Also, possibly psionic, who uses his powers to augment his improvisational skills. Whatdya think?  Any ideas?[/sblock]


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

That's a really great idea Tyler, I love it.  

 More detailed thoughts below, since you seem to want an air of secrecy here. 

[sblock]Bard definitely sounds to me like the right choice of class. In terms of actual abilities I guess what you are looking for is a Jack of All Trades, since then you'd have the largest possible array of tools with which to improvise. So... I'd go for mainly bard, with a splash of rogue (as your first level ideally) for extra skill-heavy goodness and a bit of Sneak Attack. Maybe 2 Rogue levels for Evasion... it seems to fit the theme. If you want to look into Psionics, a level of Psion would let you pick up powers like Call to Mind, Skate, and Deja Vu... those are just a few which seem to lend themselves really well to your concept. It would mean spreading yourself thinner though, so think it over carefully. 

 I don't know if you have access to Complete Adventurer... if so, I heartily reccomend looking at the Bard spells in it, cause they're really flavourful and cool. They might entice you to lean more heavily towards Bard in your character build. If you don't have it, let me know and I'll send you some information on the relevant spells if you're interested. There are some nice Bard-orientated feats, too. 

 Ability scores - seems like your first priority will be Int, for as many skill points as you can cram. Cha should be high, particularly if you're going the route of the bard. I assume you want some combat strength too. Going Dex-based would allow you to beef lots of your skills at the same time. The cheesy option of 3 levels of Swashbuckler might look quite appealing at this point, to pick up free Weapon Finesse, Int Bonus to damage, and some BAB. 

 As for a race... hmmm. First thing to remember is not to limit yourself to what you have rules for. If you don't have the rules for playing a certain race, I might. And if neither of us do, we can make some up. 

 That said... have you considered a pixie?  Seriously. It seems like it would be perfect for your concept, though it would leave you with a hefty ECL of +4, and one racial HD (a d6, with 6+Int skill points, and a feat). In the MM it says the ECL goes up to +6 if you have access to Otto's Irresistable Dance, but SS has a system that seems better to me; all Pixies have potential access to it, but they need a Cha of 20 or better to use it (bear in mind they get a racial +2 to Cha). Honestly, the more I think about it the more I think a Pixie would be perfect. The spell like abilities are great for what you have in mind I think. 

 Still... I can imagine that might not be what you had in mind.  Otherwise... if I was you I think I'd be tempted by a Succubus (or Incubus). You wouldn't start with any levels that way of course... and couldn't take any until level 13, in fact. I guess that'll probably put you off. But they get very nice ability modifiers (+6 Cha! Wheee!), some spell like abilities, some feats that will let you customise them to your needs, plenty of skills points, a good combat presence (at level 8 you'll have +7... yeah, *7* Natural Armor, as well as Energy Drain and a +2 bonus to your Con and Dex. Only a +5 BAB and 5HD (d8s), but... as I say, I'd be tempted.

 If you want something that will let you take a fuller complement of class levels... hmmm. You say you have Races of Faerun? Take a look at Fey'ri maybe. I can see them working. Spell like abilities (including Alter Self at will!), flight, some decent ability mods, Darkvision, and lots of racial skill bonuses. 

 Or, as the super ECL-light option, how about a Changeling (from Eberron Campaign Setting)? No ECL at all, and they give you a nifty Disguise Self at will ability and some nice weirdness to play around with. No other bonuses to speak of, but for no ECL you can't go wrong, right? 

 Hope that's given you some ideas, anyway. [/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Sep 15, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> This is Planescape.
> 
> So no, no alignment restrictions (the Planescape ethos takes them very much as guidelines rather than rules - even fiends and celestials can deviate from their natural alignments), and it wouldn't be too weird (no such thing as too weird for Planescape).
> 
> And yes, subsequent levels of sorceror would stack with your racial casting ability. So at level 8, with one level of sorceror, you'd have all the casting ability of a level 4 sorceror.



 Sweet.  I haven't settled on it for sure, but I've got spidery things on the brain (see my sig)


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 15, 2005)

[sblock]Yeah, a bard rogue mix looks pretty good, and though I want to take bard levels, I can't really see the point of most of the bard abilities when I'm going to be relying on skills that I can pick up just as easily as a rogue, unless you can see something that I'm not thinking of.

I do NOT have access to the complete adventurer, I actually have all the 3E class books, and haven't been able to bring myself to buy all the 3.5 versions since I already have the old ones 

As far as races go, I was thinking about the Fey'ri too, sounds like it might work pretty well, but I just took a look at my RoF, and I immediately saw images of a Tanarukk pounding around heaving everything he can get his hands on, jumping from ledge to ledge and the like...

Also, one of the first things I thought about was a changling-type race too, doppleganger or something, but I don't have the Eberron stuff...[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Sep 15, 2005)

Blast!  The Aranea has a level adjustment, but no notes on what its stats should be as a PC.  I think I'll ditch the idea.  Something different (with a preliminary write-up) coming tomorrow.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 15, 2005)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=150697

Big'gurl, the Feral (1) Anthropomorphic African Elephant (5) Barbarian (2). Phew!!!

She prefers to fight with her claws, and like to rage. Alot.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 15, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Blast!  The Aranea has a level adjustment, but no notes on what its stats should be as a PC.  I think I'll ditch the idea.  Something different (with a preliminary write-up) coming tomorrow.




The Aranea in Savage Species got 3 HD and 4 LA.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds great! I definately want a shot at this one. I'll get an idea up this evening. Gotta hit the books, so many possibilities...


----------



## JimAde (Sep 15, 2005)

Right, but what are the stat adjustments (if any)?  I don't have SS, but got the HD and LA from the SRD.

Wow, that's a lot of acronyms. 

Actually I think I might be wimping out on the power level.  A 4th-level caster in an 8th-level party is just too weak.  I think I'm going for something with a smaller LA.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 15, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Right, but what are the stat adjustments (if any)?  I don't have SS, but got the HD and LA from the SRD.
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of acronyms.
> 
> Actually I think I might be wimping out on the power level.  A 4th-level caster in an 8th-level party is just too weak.  I think I'm going for something with a smaller LA.




The Aranea got a total of +4dex, +4con, +4int, +2wis, +4cha.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2005)

Okay, I thinking a Bariaur Scout/Psychic Warrior. Details make take a day or two. He'll definately have the right swashbuckling flair.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 15, 2005)

JimAde: As regards the Aranea; you wouldn't be a full spellcaster, but you *would* have potential to build on your spellcasting, and you'd have decent combat abilities to back up your spells. I wouldn't write it off. Here, have some full stats:

 [sblock]
HD: 3d8 (2+Int mod skill points from each one, x4 at first level; class skills Climb, Concentration, Craft, Escape Artist, Jump, Listen, Profession, Spot, BAB +1/1, Strong Fort/Ref saves)
LA: +4

Abilities: +4 dex, +4 con, +4 int, +2 wis, +4 cha.

+1 Natural Armor Bonus

Darkvision 60'.

Speed 50'; Climb 25'

Racial +8 Bonus on Climb check, may always take 10 on climb checks

Automatic Languages: Common, Sylvan

Proficient with Simple Weapons, but no armor or shields.

Bite - natural weapon dealing 1d6 +1.5 str. 

Poison: 2d6 Str primary and secondary damage; DC 10 + 1/2 class levels + Con Modifier. Delivered on successful bite.

Spells: As 3rd level Sorceror.

Web: 6/day. 10' range increment, max range 50'. Effective against opponents of up to Large size. A successful hit roots the target in place. They can escape with an Escape Artist Check of DC 10 + Aranea's Con modifier, or a Strength check of DC 14 + Aranea's Con modifier. The web has 0 hardness, 6hp, and takes double damage form fire. Spinning and throwing a web is a Standard Action. 

 Alternate Form: At will, a hybrid spider/humanoid form or one human form of medium or small size (once chosen the humanoid form cannot be changed). In human form the character cannot use its web or poison abilities. In humanoid form the Aranea keeps its own ability scores, but gains all traits of the alternate form - a dwarven form, for instance, would give +2 Con and -2 Cha, and all other Dwarven traits.[/sblock]


 Scotley - sounds great. Swashbuckling Bariaurs = good. 

 AmorFati - your character scares the living hell out of me. Ummm... in a good way. I think. 

 Tyler: Don't dismiss Bard Levels, they're awesome! You won't get quite as many skill points that way, it's true... but what you do get is the versatility of having spells (by no means inconsequential; bard spells are very nice), and Bard songs. Bards are a unique and powerful class, particularly if you want to create a flexible, jack-of-all-trades type. 

 That said... if you want to go for a rogue, that's fine. They're cool too.  I just want to be sure that you're not dismissing the idea of a Bard out of any idea they're weak. 

 Let me know if you want some choice bardic (or rogueish) abilities from Complete Adventurer sent to you for your perusal. 

 Changelings:

 [sblock]
-Subtype: Changelings are humanoids with the shapechanger subtype.

-Medium Size.

-30' Move

-+2 Racial bonus on saving throws against sleep and charm effects.

-+2 Racial bonus on Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive checks. 

-Add Speak Language to the skill list of any class a Changelings adopts.

-Minor Shape Change at Will. Affects self, but no possessions or clothing. Alteration, not illusionary, magic. Otherwise, as the spell _Disguise Self_. 

-Automatic Languages: Common

-Bonus Languages: Auran, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Gnome, Halfling, Terran

- Favored Class: Rogue.[/sblock]


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

Darn, I just realized something! As I get both my feats from the HD from the Elephant, I do not qualify for any of the rage feats! Oh well, will have to look for some other feats then.

Oh, and do you allow the Whirling Frenzy variant from Unearthed Arcana instead of the regular Rage?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Whirling Frenzy... mmmph. Seems a trifle overpowered, but I'll allow it I think. It doesn't seem so wildly powerful as to be worth wrangling over.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

As an elephant, I get Gore and Slam attacks. I also get claws from the Feral template. So in full attack, I can do 2 claw attacks, 1 gore attack and 1 slam attack?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Mmm...Ii'm gonna have to say no. I can't find a single instance of a creature with both a slam and claw attack, which leads me to conclude that it's an either/or thing; creatures without claws slam (blunt natural weapon) whereas creatures with claws... well, claw.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Mmm...Ii'm gonna have to say no. I can't find a single instance of a creature with both a slam and claw attack, which leads me to conclude that it's an either/or thing; creatures without claws slam (blunt natural weapon) whereas creatures with claws... well, claw.
> 
> So claw and gore attacks only I'm afraid.




Yes, that was what I thought as well. Well, 3 natural attacks are nice though


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes. Yes, they are. And large size... large size is also nice. Gah... *makes mental note to increase all CRs by one* 

 Note, though, that if you want to use them to best effect you'll be wanting to take the Multiattack feat. Otherwise those Claw attacks will be at -5 during a full attack. With Multiattack, you'd only be at -2.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 16, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=150697
> 
> Big'gurl, the Feral (1) Anthropomorphic African Elephant (5) Barbarian (2). Phew!!!
> 
> She prefers to fight with her claws, and like to rage. Alot.




Shouldn't your Int be 11, for an Anthro?  My impression was that Anthros all have Int: 11?

I'm inclined to go for an opposite - an Anthro-Whale Monk, who is always calm and placid... yin to your yang 

Or maybe something with a Dromite...

-Hyp.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes, they are. And large size... large size is also nice. Gah... *makes mental note to increase all CRs by one*
> 
> Note, though, that if you want to use them to best effect you'll be wanting to take the Multiattack feat. Otherwise those Claw attacks will be at -5 during a full attack. With Multiattack, you'd only be at -2.





Of course, that feat was about the first thing I looked up *grins*



			
				hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Shouldn't your Int be 11, for an Anthro? My impression was that Anthros all have Int: 11?
> 
> I'm inclined to go for an opposite - an Anthro-Whale Monk, who is always calm and placid... yin to your yang
> 
> ...




The text says: Str by size, Dex by size, Con by size, Int = 11, Wis +2, Cha +4. See Table a-58. And when you look at the table, few of them get a +2wis and +4cha. Or is this perhaps in addition to the afformentioned bonuses in the text? I don't know, that part always confused me, so I've alwayes just went with the tables, since the text says "See table."


----------



## Keia (Sep 16, 2005)

Wouldn't mind being on an alternate list for this one, if that's alright.

Keia


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 16, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> The text says: Str by size, Dex by size, Con by size, Int = 11, Wis +2, Cha +4. See Table a-58. And when you look at the table, few of them get a +2wis and +4cha. Or is this perhaps in addition to the afformentioned bonuses in the text? I don't know, that part always confused me, so I've alwayes just went with the tables, since the text says "See table."




Ah!  I get it.  Converting an animal to an anthro-animal for the MM entry yields what the text says.

But when you play a PC, that Int 11 becomes an Int +0 racial modifier.

Makes sense now.  Of course, it leads to such oddities as a Large shark becoming a Medium creature with a Str penalty and a Medium shark becoming a Medium creature with a Str bonus, and bipedal, humanoid toads with a land speed of 5, but you get that...

If I go with Kree!hnnn the whale, he can be found here...

-Hyp.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Alt-listed, Keia. 

 I'm sure looking forward to seeing backgrounds for these Anthros. Gonna be interesting 

 Oh, just one other thing I want to catch at this early stage. I hope it won't cause too much annoyance... AmorFati, I find your character's name a little... offputting.    Think you could change it to something more like a name her parents might have given her?


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Alt-listed, Keia.
> 
> I'm sure looking forward to seeing backgrounds for these Anthros. Gonna be interesting
> 
> Oh, just one other thing I want to catch at this early stage. I hope it won't cause too much annoyance... AmorFati, I find your character's name a little... offputting.    Think you could change it to something more like a name her parents might have given her?





'Course! 'tis just a "placeholder" for when I got her more fleshed out. Pun intended


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Cool, thanks. 

 Well... this is shaping up to be absolutely the strangest party I've ever DMed for. I look forward to it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmm.... I'm thinking a half-fiend telepath. Looks like her succubus mother, and has many of the same... ah... hobbies and attitudes. stats

Although looking over the rest of the characters mentioned publicly, I'm not sure she would fit.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

My advice? Go for it anyway. 

 So long as she knows how to subdue her tendencies a little bit and put up a front - and as a good manipulator, which she would surely be as a telepath and a half succubus, she should - she'll be able to fit in. 

 I have something of a bias I admit, because I was hoping for some more overt celestial/fiendish influence and I was also hoping for some Psionics.  But really, I think that character could fit no problem. It's just a matter of using some subtlety and guile, and not coming on too strong with the overt evil.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> My advice? Go for it anyway.
> 
> So long as she knows how to subdue her tendencies a little bit and put up a front - and as a good manipulator, which she would surely be as a telepath and a half succubus, she should - she'll be able to fit in.
> 
> I have something of a bias I admit, because I was hoping for some more overt celestial/fiendish influence and I was also hoping for some Psionics.  But really, I think that character could fit no problem. It's just a matter of using some subtlety and guile, and not coming on too strong with the overt evil.




I was thinking maybe CN anyway.    But definately subtlety and guile, when it's needed.   

I was originally thinking of going with the succubus, but they are ECL 12 - so I wouldn't have any class levels. *sigh*  Unless I'm allowed to multi-class before completing the ECL, as long as I eventually do? *please*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

*Stats*

[sblock]
Bariaur Swashbuckler has chosen:

STR 16 
DEX 17 
CON 16 
INT 14 
WIS 15 
CHA 14 
[/sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=150856

Hey this grid thing is pretty cool. Are the numbers always this good? I still have to modify for race and level bonuses of course.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey, cool! I missed that we could use the grid method. *going to re-roll now*


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Goddess - yeah, I was gonna mention those rolls. 

 I'll make an exception  for you - but I need to impose a couple of ground rules. The way I see it the only reason to do this is that you want a psionic succubus, and don't want to have to wait til level 13 to realise that concept. If that's your reasoning, I can sympathise, and I'll work with you to make it happen. But to preclude the possibility of powergaming - whether intentional or not, and not because I specifically suspect you of it but because it's good to cover my back - I'm going to have to impose a limit of 3 class levels. You need to start play with as many of those as you want to have, because the justification is that they're not exactly levels in the traditional sense of gaining a level... they represent natural psionic ability your succubus has always had, or has developed over time. So think of them as an ECL hit in return for Psionic abilities and the extra HD, feat, etc. Don't think of them as Psion levels as such - your character has NOT trained as a psion. She won't get a chance to do that until she comes into her full natural abilities as a succubus.

 That suit you? 

 Scotley - no, not always this good, though usually better than using the traditional method. Looks like we're going to be having quite some high powered party here, but that's okay - fits the theme. 


 A general note - be aware that you guys lack any healing or serious mage support right now. That's not necessarily a problem if you think you can find ways around it... but be aware of it, and maybe think about investing in lots of healing potions and perhaps a wand or two for anyone who can use them with UMD. I won't be pulling punches, so take note of your strengths and weaknesses.

 Oh, and it looks like I have my 6 players now... so to you other guys who expressed an interest, sorry but it looks like you're on the waiting list for now. Never know, we might get some early deaths.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Goddess - yeah, I was gonna mention those rolls.
> 
> I'll make an exception  for you - but I need to impose a couple of ground rules. The way I see it the only reason to do this is that you want a psionic succubus, and don't want to have to wait til level 13 to realise that concept. If that's your reasoning, I can sympathise, and I'll work with you to make it happen. But to preclude the possibility of powergaming - whether intentional or not, and not because I specifically suspect you of it but because it's good to cover my back - I'm going to have to impose a limit of 3 class levels. You need to start play with as many of those as you want to have, because the justification is that they're not exactly levels in the traditional sense of gaining a level... they represent natural psionic ability your succubus has always had, or has developed over time. So think of them as an ECL hit in return for Psionic abilities and the extra HD, feat, etc. Don't think of them as Psion levels as such - your character has NOT trained as a psion. She won't get a chance to do that until she comes into her full natural abilities as a succubus.
> 
> That suit you?




Perfectly fine.  Really, my character concept was a telepath succubus - but I think by the rules, you can't take any other class levels until you have completed your racial class. (Could be wrong, that's just what I recall.) I was only thinking of taking maybe 4 levels, so 3 works perfectly fine by me. 

Quick question – There were some changes between the 3.0 and 3.5 succubus. Do you want me to use the 3.0 Savage Species breakdown, or should I update the breakdown with 3.5 changes?

I decided to go with the name Vaerhia instead of Vidanya (see first set of stats I rolled). That okay?  

EDIT: Hmm… here are my Grid stats. Since none of those grid stats are over 15, I can reroll. So, my 2nd set of Grid stats. Again, nothing over 15. So, my 3rd set of Grid stats.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 16, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Hmm… here are my Grid stats. I like the stats I originally rolled (here) better. Can I keep the originals, even though they were rolled via the ‘4d6 drop lowest’ method?




Remember, "I'm sympathetic to the plight of players who roll truly terrible stats, so if you end up with a net modifier of +4 or less, _or no one stat of 16 or better_, I will allow you to reroll."

-Hyp.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Remember, "I'm sympathetic to the plight of players who roll truly terrible stats, so if you end up with a net modifier of +4 or less, _or no one stat of 16 or better_, I will allow you to reroll."
> 
> -Hyp.




Thank you, thank you!!!! 

Obviously, the audit that I suffered through at work today (and have to tomorrow as well - AHHH!) has fried my brain. *sigh* I'm not usually this bad, trust me on this.    

Post above modifed.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 16, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> So, my 3rd set of Grid stats.




Now _there's_ a Telepath-Succubus!

Yikes!

-Hyp.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Now _there's_ a Telepath-Succubus!
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> -Hyp.




Yeah, I was quite startled by that roll - especially after the first two rolls washed out.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 16, 2005)

Alright, definitely not gonna play a Tanarukk, as the level adjustment is too high, but I was thinking Earth Genasi...


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

Damn I missed it, pity I liked your other game Eluvan.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll be looking into making a rogue as an alt. : )


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Geez, the numbers you people are rolling terrify me. 

 Let's see...

 Goddess: The Savage Species version needs updating. I've done my best in the sblock below... if you see any discrepancies I missed ask me about them. 

[sblock]
Level 1: Claws should do 1d6, like any other medium creature. 

Level 2: Remove _desecrate_, _darkness_ and _doom_ from the list of spell like abilities.  

Level 7: Energy Drain, if applied with a kiss, now incorporates a _Suggestion_ to accept another kiss from the Succubus, Wil Save DC equal to the Energy Drain Fort DC.

Level 8: The Succubus no longer has access to _Unholy Blight_. 

Level 9: Spell Resistance is now equal to 12 + Character Level. 

Level 11: DR is now 10/cold iron or good

Level 12: The Succubus no longer has a 10% chance to summon  a Balor. Replace this ability with a 30% chance to summon a Vrock.[/sblock]

 Shame about the loss of spell like abilities, but I guess the Psionics will really help to offset that. Overall I think the changes probably result in a buff, particularly the big boost to SR.

Tyler: Earth Genasi are cool. 

 They don't strike me as very prone to improvisation though. They're generally favour a very staid, tried-and-true approach. Not that you have to conform to that racial stereotype of course, but it just strikes me as a slightly strange choice when, say, a Fire Genasi actually seems to have a racial inclination to the kind of character you were talking about making.

 Deuce: Cool. I'll go take that question mark away from your name on the alts list. 

 Ferrix: Thanks.  Sorry you didn't get a chance to be involved in this one. There'll be others.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

Ideas I had, which one do you like:

A level 5 doppleganger rogue
A doppleganger level 3 rogue/level 2 illusionist
A shadow, level 5 sorcerer
A level 6 lich wizard
A level 7 fighter, human skeleton


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Deuce, I think you're getting confused between CR and ECL. For instance, you've assumed the Lich template has a Level Adjustment of +2, giving a level 6 lich wizard and ECL of 8. Well... firstly, you can't apply the template to a character who doesn't have caster level 11, since they need to make a phylactery and it requires CL 11 . That aside though, the LA of a Lich is +4, not +2. CR =/= ECL. 

  So the Lich is out. 

 Skeletons aren't playable as a race as they stand in the Monster Manual - that nonexistent Int score is a bit of a catch.  There might be a template that gives a skeleton an int score and makes it usable as a PC... but if so, I'm not aware of it. We could invent one though, if you really want to play that character. 

 With the doppelgangers I fear you've fallen into the same trap as with the lich. You've just taken the CR and used that as the LA. In this case though that's doubly mistaken; the doppelganger actually has an LA of +4, and has 4 racial HD as well... so you *could* play one, but you'd have no class levels to start with. 

 And finally the Shadow... sorry, but no dice here either. In the Monster Manual the LA given for a Shadow is -, meaning they're not suitable for use as player characters. Savage Species does give rules for playing them though - and they have 3 racial HD and an LA of +7. You *could* play one, using a monstrous class progression, but that would leave you with no character class levels... and you wouldn't have any until level 11. 

 So... whew. Time for a rethink?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

Darn...tried to slip it by you... : )  And I don't understand the CR, CL, ECL thing fully....  damn.... ummmm... I want to go with something wild and exotic, but I guess I screwed that one up.  I'll do some brain storming, but I know I don't want to play a normal PC class like the human, elf, dwarf, etc.  I also think Tieflings and other Outsider PCs are typical for Planescape, so I don't want to go for that... maybe I'll come up with something I create on my own if that is cool.  The skeletal warrior was going to be something like a Lord Soth without the magic.  I was also thinking of taking something known to be chaotic evil and play it as a lawful good paladin character.  Something like a werewolf paladin.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Okay... hmmm... ideas... what about a dragon? 

 Dragons are something different, which would seem to suit you. With an ECL of 8 to play with, you could have a Black Wyrmling with one class level, or a White Wyrmling with 3 class levels. Alternatively you could aim for a monster class progression that will eventually wind up (at level 19) with a Young Red Dragon. 

 Whaddya think?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

Got a crazier one for you.  What about a pseudo or pixie dragon spellcaster?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

That'd work. 

 Pseudodragons have 2 racial HD and a LA of 3, for a total of ECL 5. If you want to go down that route tell me and I'll help you with working out the stats and so on. As for a pixie dragon... do you mean a Fairy Dragon? If so, I don't know where to find 3E stats for them. Do you? If not we can always make some up I guess, but it would be easier if you knew where to find the stats.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> With the doppelgangers I fear you've fallen into the same trap as with the lich. You've just taken the CR and used that as the LA. In this case though that's doubly mistaken; the doppelganger actually has an LA of +4, and has 4 racial HD as well... so you *could* play one, but you'd have no class levels to start with.




I almost did this (straight doppleganger with no class levels).  Could be fun but I didn't want to make everybody crazy right off.  So I figure an Aranea with just two forms will be easier for everybody to keep track of.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> As for a pixie dragon... do you mean a Fairy Dragon? If so, I don't know where to find 3E stats for them. Do you? If not we can always make some up I guess, but it would be easier if you knew where to find the stats.




The Fairy Dragon is in the Draconomicon - if neither of you have it, I can post the info for it. 

I'll take a look at the succubus tonight. Do we have a Rogue's Gallery thread yet?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok, I've decided to go with the Aranea after all.  Here's the stats, skills and spells.  Stat rolls can be found at 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=150666.  Did I do the stat adjustments correctly for the gnome form?  Also, I took a stat bump for my 4th Hit Die.  I think that's correct, but let me know.

==================================================================

KrikitiKalikamok
A.K.A. Krikit

Aranea Sorcerer 1
Medium Magical Beast (Shapechanger)

*Hit Dice* 3d8 + 1d4 + 16/12 = 39/35
*Speed* 50ft; Climb 25ft
*AC* 17 (10 + 5 Dex + 1 Natural +1 ring), FF 12, Touch 16
*Init* +5 (+5 Dex)

*Abilities*
Str 11/9  (11)
Dex 20/16 (16)
Con 18/16 (14)
Int 16/12 (12)
Wis 13/11 (11)
Cha 20/16 (15 + bump at 4 HD)
Stats are Natural Form/Gnome Form (Roll)

*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+3 
*Attack (Natural):* Bite +8 melee (1d6 plus poison) or web +8 ranged
*Attack (Gnome):* Dagger +8 melee (1d3-1) or light crossbow +8 ranged (1d6)

*Saves*
Fort +7/+6; Ref +8/+6; Will +4/+3

*Skills*
Bluff +7/+5 (2)
Climb +10/+9 (2 ranks, can always take 10)
Concentration +11/+10 (7)
Escape Artist +9/+7 (4)
Jump +8/+7 (6)
Listen +3/+2 (0)
Spot +3/+2 (0)

*Feats*
Ability Focus (Web)
Weapon Finesse

*Sorcerer Spells Known*
Level 0: Acid Splash, Dancing Lights, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic 
Level 1: Comprehend Languages, Mage Armor, Magic Missile
Level 2: Acid Arrow 

Spells per Day: (6/7/4 DC:14+spell level)

*Special Attacks*
Bite - natural weapon dealing 1d6 +1.5 str + Poison
Web - 6/day. 10' range increment, max range 50'. Effective against opponents of up to Large size. 
A successful hit roots the target in place. They can escape with an Escape Artist Check of 
DC 16, or a Strength check of DC 20 (includes +2 for Ability Focus). The web has 0 hardness, 6hp, and takes double damage form fire. 
Spinning and throwing a web is a Standard Action.

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60'
Poison 2d6 Str primary and secondary damage; DC 14 

Alternate Form: At will, Krikit can assume the form of a handsome male gnome, or a hybrid
spider/gnome form. In gnome form, he cannot use his web or poison abilities. 
In gnome form, Krikit's stats are adjusted as shown.

*Description*

*Background*

*Possessions*

```
Qty	Item			GP Each	Cost
1	Courtier's outfit	30	30
1	Signet Ring		5	5
1	Wand: 			6750	6750
	Lesser Orb/Electricity 
	(CL 9)	

1	Ring of Protection +1	2000	2000
1	Handy Haversack		2000	2000
1	Ring of Sustenance	2500	2500

1	Icicle: Light Crossbow	8335	8335
	  +1 Frost
20	Bolts			0.1	2
1	Dagger 			322	322
	  Masterwork
	  Alchemical Silver

	Scrolls
2	Dispel Magic		375	750
1	Fox's Cunning		150	150
1	Bull's Strength		150	150
1	Cat's Grace		150	150
1	Eagle's Splendor	150	150
1	Bear's Endurance	150	150
1	Owl's Wisdom		150	150
			
	Potions	
5	Cure Moderate Wounds	300	1500
3	Protection from arrows	300	900

Coin and other negotiables		1006

				TOTAL:	27,000
```
==================================================================


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

*Role Call?*

I'm trying to get a handle on the party and see what gaps need to be filled as I flesh out my character. 

Scotley Bariaur Scout 4/Psychic Warrior 2 or 3 Maybe Cleric of Ehlonna 1

JimAde Aranea Sorcerer

Hypersmurf anthro whale

Goddess Fallen Angel Telepath-Succubus

tylermalen Fire Geasi ?

AmorFati Pacaderm Barbarian

Assuming this list is correct we are lacking in the divine caster department. I can pick up a level of cleric without bending my character concept over much. I can pick up a wand or two in the interest of healing magic. He'll likely be most interested in the fertility aspects of worship...

Also, Eluvan, you don't list Unearthed Arcana among your sources. Any chance of using some stuff from there?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 16, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> JimAde Classless Aranea?




I take exception to that.  I have plenty of class. 

My character has a single level of sorcerer which stacks with the Aranea's native casting making him effectively a 4th-level sorcerer with decent (but not great) combat abilities.  I hope he's not too gimpy.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I take exception to that.  I have plenty of class.
> 
> My character has a single level of sorcerer which stacks with the Aranea's native casting making him effectively a 4th-level sorcerer with decent (but not great) combat abilities.  I hope he's not too gimpy.




No offense intended. I'll wait until I know you better to start insulting you. Your post came in just as I was doing mine. I edited the list. Looks to be an interesting character.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

Unfortunately an adult Faerie Dragon is HD 8D12 +6 w/ a LA of +2, which would make a 1st level Faerie Dragon sorcerer a level 11 character.  I don't know why they gave it such a high HD since it is barely bigger than a brownie.

We can either mess with his age or HD to make him a lower level creature, and get him a couple of levels of either wizard or sorcerer, or I can go with a Pseudo-Dragon.  Pity, since I think playing a rainbow colored, tiny dragon with faerie wings would be really cool.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Goddess - thanks for the offer of stats, but don't worry about it for now. RG thread... good idea.  I'll put one up now. 

Scotley - Almost right, but replace Deuce Traveler's character with Hypersmurf's anthro whale. Deuce is working on an alt, so no casting mini-dragon until someone dies or drops out. 

 Deuce - Hmmm. Sounds like you'd definitely be better off going with a Pseudodragon. But I guess if you want the psychadelic wings and so on, you could always put those on top of a Pseudodragon's stats.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 16, 2005)

I just read up on Fire Genasi, and I'm definitely drawn more to them than to the Earthen variety, but I noticed something, tell me if I'm wrong...

All the gneasi have a +1 LA, but nothing to show for it.  All the descriptors don't indicate an increase in anything, even though the descriptive text does (like mentioning that fire genasi have high saving throws against fire, so they center fireballs on themselves etc...).  Am I just not looking in the right place?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> I just read up on Fire Genasi, and I'm definitely drawn more to them than to the Earthen variety, but I noticed something, tell me if I'm wrong...
> 
> All the gneasi have a +1 LA, but nothing to show for it.  All the descriptors don't indicate an increase in anything, even though the descriptive text does (like mentioning that fire genasi have high saving throws against fire, so they center fireballs on themselves etc...).  Am I just not looking in the right place?




[sblock]
Fire Genasi Racial Traits
+2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma. 
Medium: As Medium creatures, fire genesi have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Fire genasi base land speed is 30 feet. 
Darkvision: Fire genasi can see in the dark up to 60 feet. 
Control Flame (Sp): Fire genasi can cause a nonmagical fire within 10 feet of them to diminish to the level of coals or flare to the brightness of daylight and double the normal radius of its illumination. This ability does not change the heat output or fuel consumption of the fire source, lasts 5 minutes, and nay be done once per day. They use this ability as 5th-level sorcerers. 
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against fire spells and effects. This bonus increases by +1 for every five class levels the genasi attains. 
Automatic Languages: Planar Trade and Ignan. Bonus Lanugages: Any (except secret languages, such as Druidic). 
Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass fire genasi’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty (see XP for Multiclass Characters, PHB p.60). 
Level Adjustment: +1. 
[/sblock]

I believe that's about it?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Oops, Planar Trade = Common. Forgot to change that.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Did I do the stat adjustments correctly for the gnome form?  Also, I took a stat bump for my 4th Hit Die.  I think that's correct, but let me know.
> 
> *Abilities*
> Str 11/9  (11)
> ...




That looks right for the stats for both forms.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the Genasi stats Goddess.  

 Jim, the character's looking good. 

 And... I forgot to put up that RG thread last time.  

 So here you go: RG thread


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 16, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> I have something of a bias I admit, because I was hoping for some more overt celestial/fiendish influence...




Given this note, and particularly our lack of clerical power, I'm thinking the whale might be a poor choice - he'd fill much the same niche as the elephant (though not to quite the same extent!).

How would you feel about a character with 8 levels in the Ghaele Savage Species racial class?

-Hyp.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Ooh, a Ghaele and a Succubus in the same party.

Let the fun commence!  

Should you decide to play that, I think it would be a great RPing opportunity.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2005)

Put my pseudo dragon, 3rd level wizard in the rogue's gallery for your examination. : )


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 17, 2005)

Where'd you get the Genasi stats?

And Eluvan, you're taking actual crunchy character submissions here or in the RG thread?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 17, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Where'd you get the Genasi stats?




From an old PC of mine.

But that's not the answer you are looking for, I'm sure.   

They are in Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting and Monsters of Faerun, both 3.0 books (why they didn't put stats in Races of Faerun I'll never figure out). To my knowledge, there is no 3.5 writeup, so one has to do a little bit of sleuthing to figure out the 3.5 stats. In this case, it's fairly easy - download the web enhancement for Monsters of Faerun for the 3.5 versions of the monsters therein. This shows that nothing has changed for the fire genasi, so it is okay to use the 3.0 version.

Oh, and a genasi cleric must choose a diety that offers a elemental domain according to their type (fire doman for fire genasi, etc) and choose that as at least one of their domains.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 17, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Goddess: The Savage Species version needs updating. I've done my best in the sblock below... if you see any discrepancies I missed ask me about them.
> 
> [sblock]
> Level 1: Claws should do 1d6, like any other medium creature.
> ...




I noted a few more things that look to have changed:

[sblock]
Class Skills: Add Diplomacy, Disguise, Intimidate, Survival, and Use Rope; subtract Craft, Profession, and Ride.
(Figured this by comparing 3.0 MM writeup and 3.5 MM writeup. 3.0 MM and SS writeup have the same class skills.)

Level 2: remove _clairaudiance/clairvoyance_ from spell-like abilities
(not listed in 3.5 writeup)
[/sblock]

I'm not really that worried about the loss of spell-like abilities - most of 'em I probably wouldn't use, anyway.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 17, 2005)

Ahh ok gotcha, consequently, I have MoF, so that helps a lot.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 17, 2005)

Hypersmurf: That'd be great! Ghaeles are some of my favourite outsiders, and as Goddess said it should be a whole load of fun having one in the same party as a Succubus. 

 Tyler:  I'm not averse to you posting about your character here, with any blend of crunch/fluff that you care for. But I would like a full copy of every character sheet in the RG, so it's probably simplest just to post there and be done with it. 

 Goddess: Thanks for catching those, but put Craft and Profession back in the skill list I think - everybody gets those as class skills. 

 Oh, the other thing I noticed was that in 3.5 Succubi get a +2 racial bonus to Survival when following tracks (don't understand it, but there it is) and a +2 racial bonus to Use Rope checks when they involve bindings (which I believe I understand all too well).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2005)

I'll put my alt here, too, so that people can give any tips:

[sblock]

Felixavunus, Male Pseudodragon Dragon2/Wiz3: Tiny Dragon ; 
HD 2d12+8 ( Dragon) , 3d4+12 ( Wizard) ; hp 46; Init + 1; Spd 15, Fly, Good 60; 
AC 19 (Flatfooted: 18 Touch: 13); 
Atk +7 base melee, +6 base ranged; 
+7/+2 ( 1d3+2, Sting; 1+1, Bite ); SA: Poison (Ex); 
SQ: See invisibility (Ex), Telepathy (Su), Immunity: Paralysis (Ex), 
Immunity: Sleep (Ex), Spell Resistance (Ex): 19; 
AL NG; SV Fort + 8, Ref + 5, Will + 8
STR 14
DEX 12
CON 18 (+2 due to race)
INT 16
WIS 14 (+2 due to race)
CHA 12

Skills: Alchemy + 5, Concentration + 10, Hide + 14, Intuit Direction + 3, 
Knowledge (arcana) + 7, Knowledge (The Planes) + 7, Listen + 5, 
Profession (Scribe) + 5, Scry + 6, Search + 8, Spellcraft + 11, Spot + 7. 

Feats: Combat Casting, Hover, Scribe Scroll , Wingover.

Spells in Spellbook (Wiz 4/3/2): 0 -- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Resistance, Arcane Mark. 1 -- Shield, Identify, Color Spray. 2 -- Protection From Arrows, Melf's Acid Arrow

Spells Prepared (Wiz 4/4/1): 0 -- Detect Magic, Read Magic, Resistance x2. 1 -- Shield x 2, Color Spray x 2. 2 -- Protection From Arrows

Possessions: 

Goods: 
Spellbook, wizard's
Spell component pouch
Rations, trail (per day); Rations, trail (per day) x 4
Bedroll
Ink (vial)
Inkpen x2
Waterskin (full)
Reading Spectacles, Tiny
Tophat, Tiny

Magic: 
Ring: Wizardry (I)
Wondrous: Heward's handy haversack
Wondrous: Amulet of natural armor (+1)
Wand of Monster Summoning I (50 charges)
Wand of Magic Missile (3rd level) (50 charges)

Felixavunus, or Felix for short, is a pseudo dragon living the life of adventure. He keeps most of his items in his Haversack strapped around his body. It can be pulled to the front of his chest and slung back into place if he needs an object from there. His spellbook is almost as large as he is, and is kept in one of the dimensional pockets of his sack. At night he can be seen reading from or scribing spells into his spellbook by lantern light. This bad reading habit has caused him to have to use corrective spectacles when examining an object or writing closely. He is always wearing his lucky tophat.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 17, 2005)

Deuce Traveler - I like it!   Are you going to have the rainbow wings, or just normal Pseudodragon coloring? Oh, and did you add a +1 to one stat from your 4th HD? It's not listed.

Eluvan - I didn't understand the +2 Survival either, so I did a bit of deconstructing of the MM succubus' skills. Looks like it's a synergy bonus from having 5+ ranks in Search, and the +2 Use Rope is from having 5+ ranks in Escape Artist. Too bad, I thought the Use Rope +2 with bindings made sense anyway.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2005)

No, I didn't know I could do that.  Thought I had to wait for one more level before giving him a +1 in a stat.  If I do, I'll add it to intelligence.

I was thinking about the rainbow wings, but it says in the book that a Pseudodragon is the color of a red dragon with a tinge of brown.  It also has chameleon abilities which aids in hiding.  Maybe the GM will rule that it can be colored like a faerie dragon and yet still change colors to match its surroundings when it tries to hide... If this is a dark campaign, I might want to stick with the darker tones to match the setting.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmmm... I wonder if I could have a human, halfling, orc, dwarf, or pixie as a familiar. : )  Boy the possibilities of fun with this character are endless...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 17, 2005)

It actually goes by HD, not by level. Normally, your level and your HD are the same, so it doesn't matter - but I'm pretty sure the difference is explained somewhere in the MM.  The only reason I know is that I play a lot of non-standard race PCs. 

That's a good question - what kind of familiar does a non-humaniod wizard have?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2005)

*First Draft*

Okay, here's a first draft of the mechanical bits. I still need to buy more gear and add the good parts-background, appearance, history type stuff. I may not be able to finish up until sometime Monday or Tuesday, my new neice was born last night a we are going to visit. 



[sblock]
Wyk Woodswalker

Bariaur Male Scout 4/Psychic Warrior 2/Cleric 1 
Exp: 

+4 Str: 18  (+2 race)
+4 Dex: 18 (+1 4th level bonus)  
+3 Con: 16
+2 Int: 14 
+2 Wis:15  
+1 Cha:12  (-2 race)

Height: 6’6”
Weight: 285
Age: 38
Hp: 56
Speed: 40’ Base +10’ Celerity Domain +10’ Scout Fast Movement
AC: 23 Touch 14 Flat Footed 16 (rare due to uncanny dodge) 
           +1 dodge bonus +1 if moving 10'+
Init: +4
Alignment: CG
Patron Deity: Ehlonna
Languages: Common, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal 

Saves: 
Fort: +9
Will: +7
Ref: +8

Attacks:
Bab: +5 Gapple: +9

Melee: +9
+1 Shocking Frystalline (Makes weapon Good) Long Sword +10 (+8 two-weapon) 1d8+5+1d6 electrical 19-20/x2 s (9,015gp)
+1 Adamantine heavy shield spikes +10 (+8 two-weapon) 1d6+4 (+2 2weap) 20/x2 
MW Glaive +10 1d10+6 20/x3 s (308gp)
MW Cold Iron Heavy Aspergillum (Race of F) +10 (+8 two-weapon) 1d8+4 20/x2 b (500gp)
Daggerx3 +9 1d4+4 19-20/x2 (6gp)
Charging Ram Attack +10 2d6+6 20/x2 b 

Ranged: +8
MW Mighty Composite Long Bow +9 1d8 20/x3 range 60’ p (850gp)
Dagger, Thrown +81d4+4 19-20/x2 range 10’ p/s


Feats: 
-Two weapon Fighting (use one-handed and light weapon at the same time at -2 to hit)
-Improved Shield Bash (maintain shield bonus to AC when shield bashing)
-Shield Charge (free trip attack with shield bash on charge)
-Dodge (+1 AC vs. one opponent)
-Mobility (+4 Ac vs. certain movement related AoO)
-Spring Attack (Move before and after attacks)

Armor: 
+1 Mithril Breastplate barding (2,400gp) AC+5, -1 armor check, max dex bonus +5
+1 Heartening (ex psi hb) Mithril Heavy Shield with +1 Adamantine spikes (7,750gp) 

Skills: 82 (8x7+2x3+10x2Int.)

Appraise cc (1+2Int)
Autohypnosis (5+2Wis)
Balance (+4Dex+2Syn) ac
Bluff cc (5+1Cha)
Climb (+4Str) ac
Concentration (+3Con)
Craft (+2Int) 
Diplomacy (1+1Cha+2Syn)
Disable Device (1+2Int) 
Disguise cc (+1Cha+2Syn to act in character)
Escape Artist (+4Dex) ac
Forgery cc (+2Int)
Gather Information cc (1+1Cha)
Heal (2+2Wis+2Kit)
Hide (3+4Dex) ac
Intimidate cc (+1Cha+2Syn)
Jump (5+4Str+2Syn) ac
Knowledge (arcana) (5+2Int)
Knowledge (Geography) (5+2Int)
Knowledge (Nature) (1+2Int)
Knowledge (Planes) (5+2Int)
Knowledge (Psionics) (1+2Int+2syn)
Knowledge (Religion) (5+2Int)
Listen (3+2Wis+2race)
Move Silently (5+4Dex) ac
Perform (Wind Instruments) cc (1+1Cha)
Ride (+4Dex.)
Search (2+2Int.)
Sense Motive (2+2Wis)
Sleight of Hand cc (1+4Dex+2Syn)
Speak Languages (n/a)
Spellcraft (1+2Int+2syn)
Spot (7+2Wis+2race)
Survival (3+2Wis) (+2 to avoid getting lost and avoid hazards, in natural environments, the planes, tracking) 
Swim (+4Str) acx2
Tumble (5+4Dex+2syn) ac
Use Rope (+4Dex)

Scout Features:
-Proficient with all simple weapons, plus handaxe, throwing axe, shortsword, and shortbow as well as light armor.
-Skirmish: +1d6 damage to attacks in a round where 10’ or more of movement takes place, and +1 AC
-Trapfinding: Use search to locate traps with a DC higher than 20 and use disable device to bypass or disarm traps including magical ones.
-Battle Fortitude: +1 to fortitude saves and initiative.
-Uncanny Dodge: Cannot be caught flat-footed
-Fast Movement: +10 enhancement bonus to base land speed
-Trackless step: Cannot be tracked in natural surroundings
-Bonus Feat

Psychic Warrior Features	
-Proficient with simple and martial weapons, all armor and shields except tower shields
-Manifest powers 
-Bonus Fighter or Psionic Feats

Cleric Features
-Domains Good +1 caster level ‘good’ spells, Celerity +10’ base move 
-Turn Undead (+2syn+2true holy symbol)
-Proficient with simple weapons, all armor and shields except tower shields
-Chaotic Good Aura
-Divine spells
-Spontaneous casting of cure spells

Bariaur Features: 
-Outsider: Gain the extra planar sub-type when not on Ysgard. Not subject to ‘person’ spells.
-Darkvision 60’
-Quadruped: +4 vs. bull rush/trip attacks, 1.5x carry cap. Must wear barding and no boots
-Powerful Charge: Ram attack 2d6+1.5x str. bonus when charging
-Spell Resistance 11+class level
-+2 Wills saves vs. spells and spell-like abilities
-Keen senses: +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot
-Favored Class Ranger +1 level adjustment

Powers Known (2 1st Level) 
-Expansion: become one size category larger (1 pp 1 rounds/level +2 pp 1 min/level)
-Prescience, Offensive: Gain a +2 insight bonus on damage rolls (1 pp 1 min/level)
Power Points 1 (+2Wis)(1 stored in Cognizance Crystal)

Gear:
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750gp)
True Holy Symbol (+2 turning checks) (500gp)
Planer Atlas (+2 knowledge planes checks) (25gp)
+1 Cognizance Crystal (1000gp)
Mirror of Suggestion (Psi) (3600gp)
Mechanus eye (100gp) (+1 on search when looked through)

Backpack (2gp)
Case, scroll (1gp)
Bedroll and winter blanket (6sp)
Flint and Steel (1 gp)
Waterskin x3 (2 water 1 wine) (3.2gp)
Explorers Outfit 
Courtiers Outfit /w Jewelry (80gp)
Clerics Vestiments (5gp)
Thieves Tools MW (100gp)
Healers Kit (50gp)
Saddle Bags (4gp)
Trail Rations x8 (4gp)
Torches x2 (2cp)
Books of Poetry (10gp)
Bugle (5gp)
Flute (5 gp)
Holy Water x6 (75gp)
Scroll Spirit Weapon, Cure minor wounds x2, magic weapon, sanctuary (225gp)

Cash: 24gp, 11sp, cp8    10gp gems x5

Appearance/Personality: Wik is an imposing figure, tall and muscular with a surprising grace and quickness. Curving horns like those of a mountain goat ram and as thick as a man's arm sprout from his head. Golden hair spills down his back like a mane and covers his flanks. While his upper body is that of a man with golden tan skin and sleek musculature, his lower body resembles a Ram with golden hair cloven hooves and a stubby tale. A goatee beard juts from his chin. His is athletic and capable of impressive feats of leaping and tumbling. His eyes and ears are sharp and he misses little. He hazel eyes sparkle with mirth and a wry smile seldom leaves his lips. His features are sharp and angular, yet handsome. His voice is rich, but with a slight tremulous quality to it. He speaks boldly and never hesitates to share his opinion on any subject. He is a shameless flirt with members of the opposite sex showing little regard to race and seems to delight in exotic conquests. He revels in battling evil, especially devils. His blade and shield swing with equal vigor as he shouts war cries and prayers while racing from opponent to opponent literally running circles around his foes. He tackles social situations much as he does battles. Like most of his race he is lacking in social graces and subtlety. He is loud and opinionated. He charges into discussions tossing out barbs and quips with little regard for how they might be perceived. He tactics in seduction are equally blunt and despite abundant face slapping he is only slightly more reserved at these times. He enjoys music and poetry, but has little forte with either. He at least can recognize good music or poetry if not write or perform it.   

He wears a suit of shining mithril armor. A helmet with a long nose guard between high arches for his horns perches on his head. His back and chest are covered with think plates etched with a forest scene in bas-relief. Along his flanks run interlocking plates looking much like a lobster's back continuing the arboreal motif. Below this collection of plates is a skirt of pale green leather studded with small mithril disks.  This skirt hangs down to his knees all the way around. His lower legs are protected by grieves of overlapping metal plates. A large mithril shield painted with a rampant unicorn is carried on his left arm. A pair of quivers bristling with arrows and a heavily built long bow hang to either side just behind where his upper and lower body are joined. Behind them is a pair of saddle bags. Over his shoulder is a long sword. It hilt is wrapped with wire and the blade is fullered and made of a grainy metal that seems to have tiny reflective crystals in it. The blade glows with a cool blue light that flickers occasionally with a brighter band of light that starts at the hilt and moves up to vanish at the point. A mace like weapon with an oaken hilt and a gray head marked by innumerable tiny holes hangs from a belt next two brace of daggers. A glaive with darken wood handle and carefully honed blade completes his armament. An odd assortment of gear hangs on straps and chains around his neck including a crystal vial, a brass eye with a green glass lens, a scroll case, a large primative silver unicorn pendant as well as dagger. 

Background/History: Wik was born in the forests of Ysgard. He spent his youth wandering the woods peaks with his flock. He learned woodcraft and also was taught the lore of a priest of Ehlonna who is revered by his people. However, much as he loved the forests and hills of his home he felt a wanderlust even greater than most of his kind. He felt a calling to stamp out evil, but the peaceful lands of his birth held few such oportunities. His mind just seemed to see things differently than his fellows. He grew in strength and discovered he could enhance his physical ability with the power of his mind. This further seperated him from his own people in whom such gifts are rare. 

One day he chanced upon a battered group of adventurers who had barely managed to escape death through a planer gate. They had lost a battle with a band of demons. Young Wik nursed them back to health and led them to a place of gates where they could return to other worlds. He convinced them to take him along. While it was hard to leave his flock, he knew there had to be more to life. Soon, he was visiting planes vastly different from his home. He discovered that he liked meeting beings different from himself--especially women. His skills of forest craft and natural speed made him an excellent scout. He left the intrepid band of adventurers eventually to become a mercenary in fights against evil where ever he could find them. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Einan (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd like to place my name on the Alternates list if possible.  The game looks quite fun!

Einan


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 18, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Eluvan - I didn't understand the +2 Survival either, so I did a bit of deconstructing of the MM succubus' skills. Looks like it's a synergy bonus from having 5+ ranks in Search, and the +2 Use Rope is from having 5+ ranks in Escape Artist. Too bad, I thought the Use Rope +2 with bindings made sense anyway.




On the note of Succubus skills - with 3 racial HD and 3 class HD, your max rank in a class skill is 9, not 11...

-Hyp.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 18, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> On the note of Succubus skills - with 3 racial HD and 3 class HD, your max rank in a class skill is 9, not 11...
> 
> -Hyp.




Darn it! I forgot that went by HD as well. And after I went through and carefully assigned points HD-by-HD so I wouldn't mis-spend points in class/cross class skills... *sigh*

Thanks, Hyp.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 18, 2005)

Story of Minala:

Minala was not like other girls. In fact, the other girls didn't think Minala was a girl at all, what with the trunk, the tusks and the big, flappy ears. But a girl she was, allthough quite a special one. Where she came from, no-one knew. One day, she was just there, roaming the streets, begging for a few coppers or a scrap of food to make it one more day. With time the other streeturchins came to know and trust Minala. After all, a small mountain armed with feral claws and big tusks was good to have in a rumble. Minala soon came to realize that the other kids used her for protection, and that few were not really her friends. That is where Kandeen came in. Kandeen is Minala's very best friend. In face, she is Minalas only friend. Too bad no-one but Minala can see or hear her. Minala seems to be the only one who know that Kandeen is even there. Kandeen is a beautiful princess from "somewhere beyond the mountains. Follow the moon, and cross the silver-river, and you'll find my kingdom" as Kandeen use to say. As the years went by, Minala came to realize that friendship was hard to find for one such as she. 

Untill one day. She heard talk about a city called Sigil. In Sigil one could find people off *all * shapes, sizes and colors! Perhaps there she could finally be acceped for who she was? With Kandeens guidance, Minala found the way to Sigil. True, she needed the help of a wizard of considerable powers, and it cost her almost everything she had, but it would be worth it, she knew. 

Sigil was.... unexpected! Minala and Kandeen roamed the streets of the Lower Ward for days, untill one evening she heard screams from an alley. A couple of kids were surrounded by dark-clad men holding knives. Seeing the kids in danger reminded her of her days as a lonely girl back home, and a red rage descended on her mind. What happened next she didn't really know, but the kids were safe, and the thgus taken care of. Kandeed complained of the blood and gore covering Minalas clothes and skin. Minala didn't really care; The kids were safe now, that was all that mattered. Since then she made it her mission to protect the kids of the Lower Ward. 

And so it was for a few years. Thugs, rapists, pimps and other scum that was after the kids got what they deserved from Minala; A long "vacation" from life. Apparently she most have taken care of one thug too many, and one day they came after her. Red-clad men in strange uniforms overmanned her and took her to a prison of some sort. She was kept there for a few days untill she was transported to a ship of some sort. She is not sure, but she think that the trip between her cell and the ship might have involved magic of some sort as well. Finding nothing else to do, Minala tried to get some sleep. Kandeen said she would to keep an eye on the door as Minala slept, so she should be safe.... This is when the ship crashed into the wall, and the floor opened up...

Regarding Kandeen: Kandeen is a figment of Minalas imagination. As a result of loneliness, a feeling of not belonging, and constantly being teased by the other girls, Minala created Kandeen, the perfect best friend. Minala will usually consult Kandeen as to what to do, seeing as Kandeen is ever so much smarter than poor, dumb Minala. I am not sure wether to make Kandeen a part of Minalas personality or not yet. The way I see it, I got two ways to handle this. 
1: Treat Kandeen as a invisible make-believe presence at all time. Minala will talk to her, ask her questions etc, but never get a response. That is, Minala will get responses, but only in her head.
2: Treat Kandeen as another part of Minalas personality. When Minala talk to her, Kandeen actually answers. Of course, Minala is the one doing all the talking then, but she is not aware of ot herself. A split personality might be hard to play, but fun as well.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 18, 2005)

Corrected skill points for Vaerhia. 

Also, is there a way to get a bag of holding that doesn't look like, you know, a _bag_? 

I don't see the succubus carrying around a backpack or bag. I was wondering if I paid extra if I could have a bag of holding that looked like, say, this on the outside but still held as much on the inside.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 18, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> 1: Treat Kandeen as a invisible make-believe presence at all time. Minala will talk to her, ask her questions etc, but never get a response. That is, Minala will get responses, but only in her head.
> 2: Treat Kandeen as another part of Minalas personality. When Minala talk to her, Kandeen actually answers. Of course, Minala is the one doing all the talking then, but she is not aware of ot herself. A split personality might be hard to play, but fun as well.




The background's great. 

Just to chime in with my own two cents, I've seen multiple personalities played and have done so myself - it's a bit of work, but worth it once you see the other character's reactions.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 18, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> The background's great.
> 
> Just to chime in with my own two cents, I've seen multiple personalities played and have done so myself - it's a bit of work, but worth it once you see the other character's reactions.




Word of warning - don't try it in an evil game, where none of the PCs trust each other in the first place.

I got my throat cut.

-Hyp.


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm stepping away from watching this thread.  PM me if I come up as an alternate and I'll be back in an instant!!

Have fun!  
Keia


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 19, 2005)

Piratesmurf said:
			
		

> Word of warning - don't try it in an evil game, where none of the PCs trust each other in the first place.
> 
> I got my throat cut.
> 
> -Hyp.




Isn't getting your throat cut normal in an evil game, anyway?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 19, 2005)

Love the background for Minala. 

 I'd reccomend going with the full-on multiple personality if you can; a slightly more subtle approach would be good. Try watching Fight Club, if you haven't already. It's a great film, and has a valuable take on this for anyone who wants to play a character with multiple personalities. 

 And Goddess - that's fine, your Bag of Holding can look like whatever you want. So long as it doesn't affect the game mechanics you can play with the look and character of your abilities and equipment as much as you like.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 19, 2005)

Okay, Vaerhia Sweetcaress is finished except for history, which I hope to get up in the next day or two.


----------



## AmorFati (Sep 19, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Love the background for Minala.
> 
> I'd reccomend going with the full-on multiple personality if you can; a slightly more subtle approach would be good. Try watching Fight Club, if you haven't already. It's a great film, and has a valuable take on this for anyone who wants to play a character with multiple personalities.





Thanx. I had no idea what I wanted out of her untill I sat there and wrote it. She turned out quite good I think though. 

I think I'll go with the multiple personality, yes. I've seen Fight Club, allthough that was a long long time ago, and cannot remember anything about multiple personalities from there. I was also playing with the thought of letting the physical stats represent Minala, and the mental stats representing Kandeen. But I think that was taking it too far, I don't want Kandeen to communicate with anyone but Minala. Perhaps she will, some time in the future, but not yet.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 19, 2005)

Are there any feats out there concerning improvised weapons?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 20, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Are there any feats out there concerning improvised weapons?




There be the Drunken Master Prestige Class; he be havin' abilities that be relatin'!

(Yarrrh!)

-Hyp.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 20, 2005)

There's a Throw Anything feat, and rules in Complete Warrior for improvised weapons.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 20, 2005)

Well that's what I be a-lookin for, but unfortunately don't have The Complete Warrior... anything in any of the core books, or in any of the 3E class books that are the same?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 20, 2005)

Not that I know of...

Let me take a look tonight, and see how extensive the rules are. If they aren't that extensive, I can probably type them up for you.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2005)

The Throw anything feat from Complete Warrior allows the character to throw melee weapons that don't have a range number. Requirements are profiency with the weapon, 15 dex, and +2 bab. It allows you to throw the weapons without the normal -4 penalty and with a 10' range increment. 
The Hulking Hurler Prestige Class in the same book has the 'really throw anything' class ability. It requires one to be large size, +5 bab and have point blank shot, power attack and weapon focus with any thrown weapon. 
I seem to remember an 'improvise weapon' feat, but after check several books I haven't been able to locate it. Perhaps it was in Dragon or it is a class ability rather than a feat. Does anyone else remember this or am I dreaming?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 20, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The Throw anything feat from Complete Warrior allows the character to throw melee weapons that don't have a range number. Requirements are profiency with the weapon, 15 dex, and +2 bab. It allows you to throw the weapons without the normal -4 penalty and with a 10' range increment.
> The Hulking Hurler Prestige Class in the same book has the 'really throw anything' class ability. It requires one to be large size, +5 bab and have point blank shot, power attack and weapon focus with any thrown weapon.
> I seem to remember an 'improvise weapon' feat, but after check several books I haven't been able to locate it. Perhaps it was in Dragon or it is a class ability rather than a feat. Does anyone else remember this or am I dreaming?



 The aforementioned Drunken Master has Improvised Weapon as a class ability.  Don't remember the specifics.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 20, 2005)

Eluvan, I'm trying to work up a background for Krikit, and I have realized I know nothing about the backstory on Aranea.  They are Magical Beasts, and I don't think the MM says anything about their origin.  They're just "monsters".  With your permission, I'm going to cook up some backstory on how they're misunderstood do-gooders who infiltrate humanoid society to fix it from within.  Krikit himself was working as an advisor to the ruler of a small kingdom, trying to negotiate peace with a neighbor.  When the negotiations broke down the neighbor invaded and crushed Krikit's boss, selling his advisors into slavery.  What do you think?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 20, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I seem to remember an 'improvise weapon' feat, but after check several books I haven't been able to locate it. Perhaps it was in Dragon or it is a class ability rather than a feat. Does anyone else remember this or am I dreaming?




I believe the back of the Complete Warrior has _rules_ for improvised weapons, as I've stated above. It's not a feat or class ability that I know of (it may well be in Drunken Master as JimAde suggests; I haven't really looked at that class).

I believe that there's at least a table in Complete Warrior with estimated damage for improvised weapons. I don't have my books with me at the moment, I'll look again tonight.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 20, 2005)

Aren't the Aranea Underdark 'monsters' - at least in the Forgotten Realms?

I.e., I believe there might be some information on them in the FR Underdark book?  (I don't know if anyone other than me has that, though. )


----------



## JimAde (Sep 20, 2005)

I've never read any of the Realms stuff.  Since this is Planescape I figure I can just make up a plane where they're undercover good guys (with Eluvan's permission, of course).  In fact, I think I'll make it my own homebrew.  The PCs have been messing with evil spider-god cultists and it could be a good curve to throw them.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 20, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I've never read any of the Realms stuff.  Since this is Planescape I figure I can just make up a plane where they're undercover good guys (with Eluvan's permission, of course).  In fact, I think I'll make it my own homebrew.  The PCs have been messing with evil spider-god cultists and it could be a good curve to throw them.



 Hey, works for me (it *is* your character), just thought I'd throw that tidbit out there.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 20, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Not that I know of...
> 
> Let me take a look tonight, and see how extensive the rules are. If they aren't that extensive, I can probably type them up for you.





Though I hate to have you have to do that for me again  I would appreciate it, and that's awesome of you!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 21, 2005)

Eluvan - Finished with my character, can't wait to get started!  

Tylermalan - No problem, always glad to help a gamer in need. I've utilized my fiancé’s scanner and linked to the relevant 2 pages. I didn't include the Throw Anything feat because Scotley posted it already.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 21, 2005)

As an incidental note, I would have no problem with a homebrewed Improvised Weapon Proficiency feat (with suitably flavoursome name if you prefer), that would negate the -4 nonproficiency penalty you take on all improvised weapon attacks.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, I can do one of a few things I suppose...

1)  I can take the throw anything feat and add that it acts as an Improvised Weapon feat.

2)  I can make up the Improvised Weapon feat, negating the -4 penalty, but not have the additional abilities of Throw Anything.

Or I can forget about it!  Preference is less here... but whatever you think fits.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 21, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Well, I can do one of a few things I suppose...
> 
> 1)  I can take the throw anything feat and add that it acts as an Improvised Weapon feat.
> 
> ...




All the Throw Anything feat does is negate the -4 penalty when you throw a melee weapon that you already have proficiency in.

If the DM is willing to allow you to make a feat that negates the -4 penalty for *all* Improvised Weapons (which is sounds like Eluvan is), do you really need the Throw Anything feat?

I would say a thrown longsword would be as much of an improvised spear as a thrown chair leg, for instance.

And, if you make a feat that negates the -4 penalty for improvised weapons, then I could easily see being able to throw them as well.

Obviously, that's just my $0.02.     Eluvan?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 21, 2005)

Updated my character with description and background.  I guess he's done pending Eluvan's final OK. 

This should be good fun.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 22, 2005)

Okay, all three of the characters so far posted get my stamp of approval. Great, all of them. 

 We're now waiting for characters from Scotley and Tylermalan, as well as a background from Hypersmurf.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, don't you hate it when work interfers play? I've done some more work on Wik, just need to finish up the narrative items. I plan to have it up by mid afternoon central time.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 22, 2005)

I may be moving some skill points around.  If Krikit's going to be a diplomat, he should probably have some ranks in Diplomacy.   It's tough since I only have one character level to work with and Diplomacy is not a class skill for hideous arachnid creatures (go figure).


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay, Wyk is now more or less complete. If he meets with your approval I'll get him into the RG in the morning. I've just been adding to my earlier post

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2586709&postcount=87


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, I'm giving my character a feat called Improvised Weapon Proficiency, and this is what I intend it to do for me:

I can use an object as a weapon that is not intended to be a weapon without suffering any penalties to attack, and damage and reach will be appropriate to the weapon, i.e. a ladder gives reach and a beer bottle does more damage than a spoon.

However, I would also like to be able to THROW stuff, boxes and wooden planks and the like, and I'll leave it up to the DM as to whether or not this feat should give me the ability to do that with no penalties, or if I should take Throw Anything to negate those penalties.

Whatdya think?


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, my character is completed and up in the RG Thread!  Check it out everybody and let's roll!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 23, 2005)

Wyk looks good to me Scotley. 

 And Tyler, that feat looks fine, and it will allow you to throw improvised weapons just fine with a 10' range increment. You can throw weapons too, as per the Throw Anything feat - but they'll just act as improvised weapons of their size, and won't retain magical enhancement bonuses or their normal damage. For that you'd need Throw Anything. 

 Couple of small problems with your sheet:
[sblock]
 - I haven't done the math on your skill points yet, but its clear already there's something wrong with the way you've done cross class skill points. Cross class skills cost 2 skill points per rank, and the maximum rank in a cross class skill is half your maximum rank in a class skill. So you can't take 7 ranks in Knowledge (the Planes), or 6 in spot. That would require a maximum skill rank of 14 or 12 respectively, and would cost that many skill points too. 

 - Cure Moderate Wounds is a second level spell, not first. 

 - Also I see that you have some synergy bonuses on yor skills. Off the top of my head Tumble and Jump give +2 bonuses to each other when you have 5 or more ranks in them, and I think there are other synergy bonuses you are missing. Might want to check that. 

 - Finally, you need to choose a category for your perform ranks - singing or dancing, for instance, or string instruments. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 23, 2005)

Wik is up in the Rogue's Gallery. I added his spells, some ammo and cleaned up the typos and grammar a little. I don't know what I was smoking yesterday, I usually write with more accuracy and clarity. Anyway, he should be ready for action. Any idea when we'll being the IC thread?


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 23, 2005)

Well... we're still waiting on a background from Hypersmurf I believe. Once that's done I'll be starting the IC thread pretty shortly.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 23, 2005)

Apparently I didn't know what I was smoking either, I'll fix the errors, my apologies.

UPDATE
Alright, fixed the errors, and all should be well now.  I may have lost a skill point or two somewhere in the transition from "incorrect" to "correct", but I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 23, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Well... we're still waiting on a background from Hypersmurf I believe.




Yup - hopefully today some time.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 24, 2005)

Estariel is up.

-Hyp.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 25, 2005)

Okay, we're rolling! IC thread is up here.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2005)

If it's not too much trouble, can someone make a list of all the active characters and all the alts.  Also, how should us alts get in contact with you in case there is an opening?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 25, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Okay, we're rolling! IC thread is up here.




Do you insist on players rolling our own dice at Invisible Castle?  I've absolutely no objection (in fact, it's my preference!  ) to the DM rolling dice for me in a PBP.  It can certainly speed up turnaround.

-Hyp.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh... sure, I can roll dice for you if you prefer. 

 A list of active players and alternates can be found on the first post of this thread. If a space comes up I'll advertise it in this thread, and also potentially email alternates if they have put their addresses on their profiles.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2005)

Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 28, 2005)

I somehow have the feeling I'm roleplaying my way to losing my items. Oh well, it's not that difficult to get more.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

Hahaha never a good thing...


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

Taken from the d20 SRD...

"If a skill is a class skill for any of a multiclass character’s classes, then character level determines a skill’s maximum rank. (The maximum rank for a class skill is 3 + character level.) 

If a skill is not a class skill for any of a multiclass character’s classes, the maximum rank for that skill is one-half the maximum for a class skill."

All the skills my Rogue/Bard has are class skills for at least one of those two classes, so that means that my maximum ranks in ALL my skills is 10 (since I'm level 7), right?

If so, I need to edit...


----------



## JimAde (Sep 28, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> Taken from the d20 SRD...
> 
> "If a skill is a class skill for any of a multiclass character’s classes, then character level determines a skill’s maximum rank. (The maximum rank for a class skill is 3 + character level.)
> 
> ...



 As I understand it, that is correct.  But you still have to track what skill points you are using to buy the skill.  So you can't use skills gained from a Bard level to raise your Open Locks skill, for example.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

So you mean that my maximum ranks in all my skills is 10, but when I'm using points from my Bard levels, I have to pay 2 of them to get one rank in Open Locks or whatever, right?  And if I want to, I can pay enough points to get max ranks in Open Locks still, but it will just cost me more of my Bard skill points, right?


----------



## JimAde (Sep 28, 2005)

tylermalan said:
			
		

> So you mean that my maximum ranks in all my skills is 10, but when I'm using points from my Bard levels, I have to pay 2 of them to get one rank in Open Locks or whatever, right?  And if I want to, I can pay enough points to get max ranks in Open Locks still, but it will just cost me more of my Bard skill points, right?



 Sorry I shouldn't have said you can't use your bard ranks to raise Open Locks, just that it costs double.  That's how I understand it, yes.  Of course in this game it's up to Eluvan to make the call.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 28, 2005)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 29, 2005)

Just a quick note to say I'm out of town for the weekend...

-Hyp.


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up Hyp. 


 Tyler - it's a little bit of a grey area. The way I've always played it though is that you should disregard the class skills of all other classes you have and just go by the class skills of whichever class you're levelling in at the time. So your maximum rank in those class skills is your level+3, and your maximum rank in other skills (even if they're class skills for other classes you have levels in) is half that number. This may result in you having more ranks in a skill than you're allowed to, because you maxed it out last level for a different class and you now don't have it as a class skill. In that case it's (obviously) not lowered, but neither can you raise it at all.

 Okay?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 29, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Tyler - it's a little bit of a grey area.




For what it's worth, the relevant rules quote is:

_Each skill point you spend on a class skill gets you 1 rank in that skill. Class skills are the skills found on your character’s class skill list. *Each skill point you spend on a cross-class skill gets your character 1/2 rank in that skill.* Cross-class skills are skills not found on your character’s class skill list. (Half ranks do not improve your skill check, but two 1/2 ranks make 1 rank.) You can’t save skill points to spend later.

The maximum rank in a class skill is the character’s level + 3. If it’s a cross-class skill, the maximum rank is half of that number (do not round up or down).

*Regardless of whether a skill is purchased as a class skill or a cross-class skill, if it is a class skill for any of your classes, your maximum rank equals your total character level + 3.*_

-Hyp.


----------



## tylermalan (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, my character sheet should be correct then, which is all I'm really worried about right now, so its all good!


----------



## Eluvan (Sep 29, 2005)

Ah... thanks Hyp, I stand corrected. Go by the RAW then.


----------



## AmorFati (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry for my absence guys. For those of you who have missed it, here is the reason: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=151442


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, I just saw that thread. Sorry to hear about your computer troubles. Hope that works itself out for you in the least expensive and annoying way possible, and the game'll still be here when you get back.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmmmm. No posts for a while now, but it seems like the ball's in your court guys. 

 Something up?

 If you have problems with the way this is going then please do tell me about them, don't just stop posting. I know it's been slow so far, but the pacing is now entirely up to you. Want to go back to Sigil and make intricate plans to get your stuff back? Go for it. Want to storm the keep and take your stuff? Go for it. Want to just go back to Sigil and forget your stuff altogether? Then go for it, and trust in my ability to find a way to make it work.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry about that, seems you're right, the ball WAS in our court, so I kicked it a little just now 

On that note, what does everyone want to do?  I'm all for storming the keep to get our stuff back and all that hoo-hah.  Who concurs?


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

I had posted last among the players, so I was waiting, too.  I think the server downtime threw everybody off.  Let's get rolling again!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

Let's go for the goods and storm the keep, that would seem to be the Bariaur way.


----------



## JimAde (Oct 27, 2005)

Naturally, Krikit is much more the subtle "sit in the middle of your web and wait" sort of guy. 

But I'd be up for an assault.  Hopefully a stealthy one.  Maybe we could stage a distraction of some kind.  One or two of us could just walk up to the front gate and request an audience with lord mucky-muck while the others try to sneak in.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 28, 2005)

eek! Somehow missed the update. Sorry 'bout that. 

Posting now... and the succubus might be a good one to send in to talk, if we do decide to go the route JimAde suggested.


----------



## tylermalan (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, I feel like we're going to need our equipment, but I almost don't want to try to get in the big bad guys house only to find out that our stuff isn't there...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2005)

I will be out of town and likely unable to post until Friday, please npc Wyk as needed.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm out of town for the weekend.

-Hyp.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I'm here, but pretty much out of ideas.  Let's make a decision about what to do in this thread so we can move things along.  I suggest we take the bodyguard gig as a first step to finding our feet, then decide how to deal with Lord Mucky-Muck afterward.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 4, 2005)

I second that.  I also think we should go try to get back in the ship to check around.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 4, 2005)

That sounds like a stealth operation.  Any experts?  Krikit has a +7 Hide modifier in Gnome mode and +3/+5 Move Silent.  Not too stellar, but not bad for no ranks.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2005)

Wyk has a hide of +7 and a move silently of +9. I think we should at least try to find our gear before going back to sigil.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 6, 2005)

Vaerhia has a +10 in both, and an ability that might assist in sneaking if she is seen....


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2005)

*Feedback?*

Well, we have regular posting resumed, save for AmorFati with his computer problems.   

 So that's good. But I thought I should just take a moment to collect some feedback, because I'm kinda new at running PbP and I'd like to know how I'm doing. 

 So... any comments? Don't pull your punches. 

 I realise that so far there has been little swashbuckling. More talking. I'm unclear as to whether that's just the way it's evolved, and is fine, or whether it's my fault for screwing up the pacing and you guys are getting bored. I'm just not sure, so it'd be nice to hear your thoughts on that in particular.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2005)

Definately not bored! I am enjoying the game. I think we got a little off track because we weren't quite sure what path to take next. The latest post should get things moving again. I for one have enjoyed the chance to think a little more about my character's personality and such as well as meet the group, but I would like to buckle my swash now.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 9, 2005)

Scotley's reading my mind, obviously, so I'll just say, "me, too."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm enjoying the game.  I don't see anything you need to worry about - except the fact that your players got a little stumped on the items issue, which isn't your fault so don't worry about it.   I like talking, and I like action, so I'm happy.


----------



## tylermalan (Nov 10, 2005)

No complaints at all, I like the banter


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2005)

Cool, it's heartening to see so much positive feedback! 

 I'm glad you guys are enjoying it so far, and hopefully we should very soon have some action to spice things up.


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2005)

*Ghost Hacking*

Hey all

I've just dropped in to say hello. I'm going to be ghosting Minala for a while until AmorFati can come back. She's too big to be a wallflower really.

I don't know anything about the planes, but then nor does Minala (or Kandeen), so we should be fine. See you in the IC thread.

thotd


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 14, 2005)

Cool, glad you took me up on that offer doghead.  

 Minala had been the elephant in the room for a little too long.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 14, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Cool, glad you took me up on that offer doghead.
> 
> Minala had been the elephant in the room for a little too long.



 ugh.  That was bad.

Well done.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard doghead! It will be fun to work with you as a fellow player for a change.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 16, 2005)

Goddess - hmmm. Methinks you might be forgetting one of the perks of being a Succubus. You have Telepathy to 100ft., so you can communicate mentally with Dainan and rule out the risk that one of the guards has a high sense motive modifier, or that you get really unlucky with your rolls. 

 You're free to do what you want, of course, but I just thought I should remind you of that.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 16, 2005)

Erg!

You know, I had that on my character sheet and looked it up in the SRD, where it isn't mentioned under the Succubus' write-up. I, most puzzled, thought it must have been a typo from me converting the 3.0 succubus, so didn't use it. *sigh*  Now that you mention it, I bet it is under the write-up for "demon" instead of the individual succubus one.

I will update my post, thank you. *roll eyes at my own stupidity*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 18, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> OOC: Nope, just a misunderstanding.  I thought she was willing to lend us a few basics regardless.  My mistake.  Of course, Krikit could have gotten it wrong, too.




Just quick question - is the post being left as is? I wondered 'cause I was waiting to post until it got straightened out.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 18, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Just quick question - is the post being left as is? I wondered 'cause I was waiting to post until it got straightened out.



 I'll edit it.  Sorry for the mix-up.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 18, 2005)

No prob, just didn't want to post before everything got straightened out...


----------



## JimAde (Nov 22, 2005)

Just a heads-up.  Thursday is Thanksgiving and I'm taking part of tomorrow off as well, so my net presence will be spotty at best until Monday.  I'll try to check in once or twice over the week-end.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 22, 2005)

Yup, that's fine. I'm assuming most people will have slow/no posting frequency over Thanksgiving. 

 Thanks for the notice though.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 25, 2005)

Hmmm... been waiting on a post for a few days now Hypersmurf. Is this just Thanksgiving slowdown? If so then that's cool, don't worry about it, but I just wanted to check that there's not a deeper problem.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2005)

Maybe an "attention Hypersmurf" post is called for. He's been online. 

Anyway, I'll be out of reliable contact until Monday or Tuesday, have a good weekend all.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah, I think you might be right. I've put a notice in the thread title. 

 Hyp, when you do see this - as well as posting in the IC thread, do you think you could put up a list of your current memorised spells on your character sheet? I just realised that you don't have them listed yet.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, don't know why Hypersmurf hasn't been posting in this game, but at any rate... I'm sick of waiting, so I've moved things along by just having Estariel follow Eclaiyan and Krikit. 

 Hyp, if you finally see this and decide to start playing once more feel free. Otherwise I'll remove Estariel at the first opportunity and recruit a new cleric type.


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2005)

Scotley (from the IC thread) said:
			
		

> Wyk positions himself next to the table moving a chair out of the way. "What do you think of our companions? I don't think I'd want to tangle with that elephant woman. She's built like a behemoth."




"Mammoth. Its called a mammoth, not a behemoth," responds Minala quietly, a serious look on her face. "Its a type of elephant, only bigger and hairy.

"I saw it in a book," she adds ernestly by way of explanation.

*sigh* don't you hate it when a great response comes to you and you can't use it.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 7, 2005)

Bwahaha!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 7, 2005)

*LMAO* That's great.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Hmmm... JimAde, tylermalan, are you guys waiting for something from me? I thought I gave you all the information from your circuit of the castle, but was there something in particular you were hoping to learn that I didn't mention? It's been a while since I've seen any posts from you...


----------



## JimAde (Dec 15, 2005)

My apologies.  I've just been very busy and barely able to keep up with the game I'm running.   I'll post IC tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 15, 2005)

Okay, no problem! Just wanted to check there wasn't a problem at my end.


----------



## tylermalan (Dec 15, 2005)

Its not really your fault, but when I caught my mistake in post 107 I edited it and asked an OOC question.  If you could check that out I'll post again afterwards, sorry for not noting in this thread that I edited it!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 21, 2005)

FYI:

I will be out of town starting this Sat the 23rd and will not be back until probably the 3rd. 

Please NPC Vaerhia as needed.

Happy holidays!


----------



## JimAde (Dec 22, 2005)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> FYI:
> 
> I will be out of town starting this Sat the 23rd and will not be back until probably the 3rd.
> 
> ...



 I will also be pretty much off-line starting tomorrow through next Monday (long week-end).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Dec 22, 2005)

*eek*

BTW, my post should have read "This Sat the 24th".


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay guys, thanks for letting me know. My posting's likely to be slow-ish as well actually. I'm visiting relatives over Christmas and New Year, and I do have internet access but probably won't be using it as much as I would at home.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2005)

After Friday, my posting will be erratic at best until Thursday of next week. Happy Holidays all.


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2005)

My posting will probably be minimal until the 3rd. Down to the beach for Christmas, then off to another beach for New Year. *sigh* The things we are forced to do for family and friends.

Cheers everyone. Have a good holiday and if i don't see you before then, a great new year.

thotd


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow. My commiserations doghead, that sounds arduous. 

 Have fun everyone, and I guess we'll pick the game up after the New Year.


----------

